# Recent hike



## Bobw235 (Sep 22, 2017)

I took a hike in a nearby wildlife refuge. Here are a few of the shots I took.


----------



## Grampa Don (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice shots and pretty country.  I was in Massachusetts once, but it was February and it wasn't so green.

Don


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2017)

WoW....beautiful!!!


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 22, 2017)

Grampa Don said:


> Nice shots and pretty country.  I was in Massachusetts once, but it was February and it wasn't so green.
> 
> Don



Thanks for the compliment. These shots were from the Great Meadows National Wildlife Refuge. I plan to head back there in the next month as the colors change to get more photos.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 22, 2017)

hollydolly said:


> WoW....beautiful!!!



Thanks, I'm glad you enjoyed them. My first time in that location. Great place for a hike.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 22, 2017)

When Bob goes hiking...breath-taking photography happens!      :thumbsup:


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 22, 2017)

Great shot of the insect, Bob.  Do you know what it is?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 22, 2017)

Very nice Bob. Love Lilly pads.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2017)

Beautiful area to go hiking Bob, and excellent photos....thanks for posting them!


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 23, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> When Bob goes hiking...breath-taking photography happens!      :thumbsup:



You are too kind. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 23, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> Great shot of the insect, Bob.  Do you know what it is?



Thanks very much! I have two different dragonfly shots in this series. I saw them repeatedly during my hike, but they're hard to capture as they don't stay still for very long. For this shot I was lucky that the insect stayed put for a minute and I had a longer lens on the camera. 

The larger of the two I was really please with, and in fact the one I posted shows the effect of some of the editing I did in terms of color and lighting.  Here's another variation of the same shot. I left in more of the green tones and brighter colors.


----------



## ossian (Sep 23, 2017)

Superbe images, Bob. And a couple of Monetesque ones in there. Loved the dragonfly picture. That is spectacular.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 23, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Beautiful area to go hiking Bob, and excellent photos....thanks for posting them!



Thanks SeaBreeze. I'd never been there and was only recently told I should check it out. Turns out it's just 30 minutes from my house, so off I went one morning. I've only explored a small part of it.

This will give you a better perspective on the place where I was walking.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 23, 2017)

ossian said:


> Superbe images, Bob. And a couple of Monetesque ones in there. Loved the dragonfly picture. That is spectacular.



Thanks Ossian. Much appreciated. Here is another variation of the dragonfly from a different angle.






And in this shot I used my software to create a different look. I converted to B&W, then brought back some of the green tones to the shot.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 23, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Very nice Bob. Love Lilly pads.



Thanks Ruth. I'm glad you enjoyed the shots. Here's one other one from the hike, but with some editing to create this effect.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2017)

Bob, these are all *so* lovely! 

I have 2 framed prints if dragonflies among various botanicals on my livingtoom wall..


----------



## Lara (Sep 29, 2017)

You take the best photographs Bob! I always enjoy following your stream of photos at the top of the main page. These are all so peaceful and pretty


----------



## jujube (Sep 29, 2017)

Fantastic shots, Bob.  My favorite was the closeup of the lily pads.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. Much appreciated. I enjoy sharing my hobby with others and if you get some pleasure from my shots, that's wonderful. If you ever see a shot you'd like to print out (my photos are usually suitable for enlargement), please send me a PM and I'll see what I can do to get you a file.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice work(as usual) Bob!    You've probably mentioned it, but what camera are you using?


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 29, 2017)

tnthomas said:


> Nice work(as usual) Bob!    You've probably mentioned it, but what camera are you using?


 
Thanks! Over the years I have switched from a Canon DSLR (2006 model) to a mirrorless, or micro 4/3 format camera. The advantage to the latter is less weight to carry over my aging shoulders, the ability to easily pack it in my carry on bag for overseas flights to see the grandchildren, and the availability of high quality lenses. My current camera, used for the shots in this thread is a Panasonic Lumix G85, which came out last Fall. It's a beautiful camera with lots of capabilities. I purchased it with three lenses that cover a pretty wide range of focal lengths. It's weather sealed and has image stabilization built in. Tons of features, which I'm still trying to master over time.

This new camera replaced a Panasonic Lumix G5 that's about 4 years old. I still use that one quite a bit, especially for video. I use it to record stories for my grandkids, then put them up on YouTube.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 1, 2017)

Great photos, what kind of camera do you use?     Love the pic of the dragonfly, we have lots out here and really enjoy watching them fly around.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 1, 2017)

debbie in seattle said:


> Great photos, what kind of camera do you use?     Love the pic of the dragonfly, we have lots out here and really enjoy watching them fly around.



Hi Debbie. Glad you enjoyed them. These were all taken with the Panasonic Lumix G85, a micro 4/3 camera. Love it! Here's a great review by a wonderful photographer whose work I follow on YouTube.


----------



## drifter (Apr 9, 2020)

I couldn't see the photos but I like your camera.


----------

